# my new little buddy is home at last! (pics)



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Today I brought home my new little male Chi. Sorry--no name yet. (maybe you can help with that) He is soft as silk and has the most incredible dark eyes and nose. He came right up to meet me and readily was in my arms (everyone else's too!) Very outgoing and sweet. I'll attach pics below.

I did get to see Kip. He wagged his little tail when he heard my voice; but, when I went to pick him up he shied away Still, it was good to see him. His breeder said he is getting gradually better.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Handsome is what I would call him...I love him!!..more pictures please.....


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, he's gorgeous. Your breeder sure knows what she's doing.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh so cute its exciting bringing your new baby home isnt it x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh please, more pics, measurements, weight, personality, everything!!! What a doll. I just love Kip and I'm so glad to hear he's doing better. Whatcha gonna name this angel???


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh please, more pics, measurements, weight, personality, everything!!! What a doll. I just love Kip and I'm so glad to hear he's doing better. Whatcha gonna name this angel???


Robin....he's like TucTuc brother.......yes more pics please.....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a beautiful little


















more pictures.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What an adorable boy!! Wow, you hit the jackpot! I loved Kip, but I love this one too!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Oh, he's gorgeous. Your breeder sure knows what she's doing.


actually, he is from a breeder who is friends with Kip's breeder. Funny thing is, Kip and this little guy would have been competing against each other in Conformation. Both had the undescended testicle problem and had to be sold to pet homes.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

He looks like a Reno to me I dont know why but he does. But he is so beautiful, I love his markings!!


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Very cute puppie


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh please, more pics, measurements, weight, personality, everything!!! What a doll. I just love Kip and I'm so glad to hear he's doing better. Whatcha gonna name this angel???



He weighed in at 4 1/2 pounds today. He is very sweet and cuddly. He likes to rest his head up under my chin. I think he is a bit spoiled  and it is likely to get worse around here 

Still, no name.... Poor little no-name puppy!

"Don't fence me in!"


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

He is just precious!!! His face looks so sweet. I'm glad Kip is doing better


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He looks like a Skippy!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! What a beautiful face!!
Congrats on your new boy!
Are you considering any names?


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Robin....he's like TucTuc brother.......yes more pics please.....


Oh my gosh - he does look like TucTuc!! Too cute!! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He's beautiful. Stunning.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments on my little guy. As for names, I am going to bed now and sleep on it... I am considering Ming Ming (Wonder Pets). I love TucTuc's name; and he does look so similar to my boy.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

chi hua hua said:


> Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments on my little guy. As for names, I am going to bed now and sleep on it... I am considering Ming Ming (Wonder Pets). I love TucTuc's name; and he does look so similar to my boy.



YES YES...Ming Ming!!..i love that name already.....


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I say call him "darling" and send him my way!!!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww he is a cutie, and you called him your buddy in your subject and that name is just sticking looking at him, so maybe he coud be a buddy or a bud, or like my son says not bud but buudd he lenghtens the bud. What ever name you come up with he will be a cutie..


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Aww he is a cutie!


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments on my little guy. As for names, I am going to bed now and sleep on it... I am considering Ming Ming (Wonder Pets). I love TucTuc's name; and he does look so similar to my boy.


I love that name


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Reminds me of Cookie with his colouring. I love the name Alfie.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Congratulations! He's such a beautiful little one.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cajunmom said:


> Aww he is a cutie, and you called him your buddy in your subject and that name is just sticking looking at him, so maybe he coud be a buddy or a bud, or like my son says not bud but buudd he lenghtens the bud. What ever name you come up with he will be a cutie..


I like that - just Budccasion5: or maybe Bud D.

Here's a pic or two from today:


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

That 3rd shot (from the 1st set of pics) is adorable 

He's a real cutie!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats for your handsome boy.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

aww so cute i love his coloring and markings


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww very cute!!!  i wouldve taken the other, hehe seems like it was in need of socializing...poor kip!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> awwww very cute!!!  i wouldve taken the other, hehe seems like it was in need of socializing...poor kip!


Yes, our hearts go out to Kip, don't they? And we want to take the sick or injured and care for them. We are nurturing people--we Chi Ppl. If all Kip needed were socializing, I would have kept him. My Vet thought he had the beginnings of Inflammatory Bowel Disease. I do not have the cash resources to care for a dog with that kind of illness, as insurance told me it would be pre-existing to his policy and excluded. Sometimes your heart says yes but you have to listen to your head saying NO. Now that the little red/white Chi is here, I see the difference in a healthy and well-balanced dog. Instead of cowering in the kitchen, he is sitting here with me as I type this. I am much more relaxed and happier with his outgoing personality. Everything for poor Kip was such a trial. But, let's not make this thread about Kip. 


So, I must give this poor little no-name dog a name... nothing seems to stick. Any more ideas?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww he is such a cute we guy i think he looks like a PACO but i think buddy is nice too


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

He finally has a name! I will post a new thread...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i like the new name such a cute boy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> i like the new name such a cute boy


thank you so much. naming a dog is a lot of work--not only do *you* have to like it, *they* have to answer to it!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Lucky Ducky. He's so cute.
I would call him Tux or something like that. 
He just looks like a Tux to meee...
Or Bubbles.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> Lucky Ducky. He's so cute.
> I would call him Tux or something like that.
> He just looks like a Tux to meee...
> Or Bubbles.


thanks for your very cute suggestions. I have named him "Mister Jigs"
Tux is cute! I'll save that for future reference if needed


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG his so cute. The name I thought about when seeing him is 'Angel' 

And Moni he does look like he good be TucTuc's twin.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> OMG his so cute. The name I thought about when seeing him is 'Angel'
> 
> And Moni he does look like he good be TucTuc's twin.


Thanks. He does have Angel eyes... Yes, could be "TucTuc's brother from another mother", or something like that


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

he's lovely. congrats!


----------

